# Physical damage to new Kindle



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok, so I'm freaking out a little bit. A little while ago I thought I saw something on the side of my Kindle so I removed it from the Amazon case. There is a small chip next to the slot for the holder's tabs. I don't believe I caused this when I originally installed the kindle into it's cover. I've researched a bit and have read about the problems with that particular cover, but I know it's never been opened incorrectly. I can deal with a small nick like this, but could this lead to further problems (i.e. continue cracking/chipping)? I've taken a picture, any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I would call Kindle customer service and ask them about it. The corner on my Kindle popped open after I had it for two months. I called and they immediately sent me a replacement.

L


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

But also keep in mind that a replacement is likely to be a refurb... if you can live with the nick, I'd just keep it. You have a year to ask for a replacement if the nick starts to get worse.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

911jason said:


> But also keep in mind that a replacement is likely to be a refurb... if you can live with the nick, I'd just keep it. You have a year to ask for a replacement if the nick starts to get worse.


Well, maybe not. . . .I think that if it's within 30 days they generally replace with new. . . .on the theory that the person can always just return it anyway and purchase new again. After 30 days they do have the right to replace it with a refurbished unit.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh that's good to know Ann, for some reason I thought they always replaced with refurbs.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

We had to replace my wife's when she first got it because there was a bump in the case near the keyboard and it was causing some stress fractures.  Called them the day we got it and we got a new one.  I was ready to argue with them about getting a refurb, but I didn't have to.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about a little crack like that, but I would discontinue using the hinged case.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

My dad was looking at my kindle and decided to put it back into the hinged case all on his own. <sigh> Instead of asking for help, he jammed the upper part of the hinge into the hole on the kindle. The bottom part was only halfway in, so it pretty much got stuck. It crunches now whenever I try to put the top part in, though it does work alright. I've changed to a corner Oberon cover... the damage has been there since April or so and has not gotten any worse. Here's a picture of what it looks like:


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

ouch! they look like bad cracks! I think I'll keep my kindle away from hinged cases.... that would break my heart to see a crack or chip in it


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for all of the advice.  I'm going to watch it for a week or two and see if it gets any worse.  I'll be getting an Oberon for my birthday (next month) so as long as it doesn't look to be getting any worse it looks like it will be ok.  But, who knows.. I might change my mind in the next couple of days.


----------

